# Two ‘tip’ questions



## urplace ormine (Feb 10, 2018)

I've read similar threads on these questions but too many respond with how much you think passengers should tip,
and ways to retaliate against passengers who don't tip.

I'd just like to know _approximately_ a percentage of passengers who do tip,
and the _approximate_ dollar amount.

Thanks


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

If we knew what percentage of our tips don't get posted due to "technical glitches", you could get a more accurate answer to your question.


----------



## jwintaz (Dec 15, 2017)

In the last 100 rides, I've received 27 tips for $85.
27% tip ratio
85 cents tip per ride
Avg tip of $3.15 when they do tip


----------



## urplace ormine (Feb 10, 2018)

Jufkii said:


> If we knew what percentage of our tips don't get posted due to "technical glitches", you could get a more accurate answer to your question.


What percentage of _your_ passengers tip, and approximately what is the average?
Thank you


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

urplace ormine said:


> I've read similar threads on these questions but too many respond with how much you think passengers should tip,
> and ways to retaliate against passengers who don't tip.
> 
> I'd just like to know _approximately_ a percentage of passengers who do tip,
> ...


Based on 1 year in the Seattle area, 3 out of 4 Lyft pax will tip in App.....usually $1-$5 and on occasion higher. Since UBER implemented the change, my experience has been 1 out of 8 pax will tip in APP or cash. $1-$3 or higher if the choose one of the default percentages.

This will vary greatly by market, time of day/night and vehicle. Also, the drivers attitude may have some effect.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

urplace ormine said:


> I've read similar threads on these questions but too many respond with how much you think passengers should tip,
> and ways to retaliate against passengers who don't tip.
> 
> I'd just like to know _approximately_ a percentage of passengers who do tip,
> ...


Ask our resident expert: Uberfunitis


----------



## rbort (Feb 19, 2017)

Last Saturday I did 20 rides, 5 of which were deliveries. I worked from 11:20am first ride, to 2:20am last delivery accepted ride which ended at 2:55am because of 15+ minutes wait at the pizza place with 6 other drivers trying to get food to hungry people. I didn't get home until 3:45am, I live about an hour away from the city. Long day, wish riders were more considerate.

None of the deliveries tipped. 2 rides tipped out of the 15 on their own, one for $3 on $15 their cost, (he was visiting from Chicago) and one for $5 on $18 their cost. A third ride tipped $10, but that's because she had too much stuff, and she said I'll tip you $10 if you take us.

The tip situation here in Boston is sad. It depends on geography. Every time I had a rider from Texas, they always tipped. Also Ohio and Nebraska. Locals here tend to cheap out, especially those who use Uber daily instead of the trains.

-=>Raja.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

rbort said:


> Last Saturday I did 20 rides, 5 of which were deliveries. I worked from 11:20am first ride, to 2:20am last delivery accepted ride which ended at 2:55am because of 15+ minutes wait at the pizza place with 6 other drivers trying to get food to hungry people. I didn't get home until 3:45am, I live about an hour away from the city. Long day, wish riders were more considerate.
> 
> None of the deliveries tipped. 2 rides tipped out of the 15 on their own, one for $3 on $15 their cost, (he was visiting from Chicago) and one for $5 on $18 their cost. A third ride tipped $10, but that's because she had too much stuff, and she said I'll tip you $10 if you take us.
> 
> ...


I would say that is true, just as each area is different with regards to how they rate a driver, it stands to reason that they would have differing views on tipping.


----------



## yuchangyu111 (Mar 2, 2018)

urplace ormine said:


> I've read similar threads on these questions but too many respond with how much you think passengers should tip,
> and ways to retaliate against passengers who don't tip.
> 
> I'd just like to know _approximately_ a percentage of passengers who do tip,
> ...


I would like to add onto your question. Has anyone noticed if hanging a sign nicely worded has a positive effect?

Also im newer but i would say i get tipped on about 15% of rides.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

rbort said:


> Last Saturday I did 20 rides, 5 of which were deliveries. I worked from 11:20am first ride, to 2:20am last delivery accepted ride which ended at 2:55am because of 15+ minutes wait at the pizza place with 6 other drivers trying to get food to hungry people. I didn't get home until 3:45am, I live about an hour away from the city. Long day, wish riders were more considerate.
> 
> None of the deliveries tipped. 2 rides tipped out of the 15 on their own, one for $3 on $15 their cost, (he was visiting from Chicago) and one for $5 on $18 their cost. A third ride tipped $10, but that's because she had too much stuff, and she said I'll tip you $10 if you take us.
> 
> ...


Those daily, short trip - no tip riders, get a quick 1* from me!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Those daily, short trip - no tip riders, get a quick 1* from me!


And the tipping passengers get a one star from me to counter your system.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> And the tipping passengers get a one star from me to counter your system.


The difference is, my logic is fair and reasonable.


----------



## urplace ormine (Feb 10, 2018)

upyouruber said:


> Those daily, short trip - no tip riders, get a quick 1* from me!


Should passengers "1" rate drivers who display a tip request sign?


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

urplace ormine said:


> Should passengers "1" rate drivers who display a tip request sign?


Ideally no, however every now and then a paxhole will.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

urplace ormine said:


> Should passengers "1" rate drivers who display a tip request sign?


That is an individual call on each passengers part. If they think that the signs detracted from the service provided than absolutely they should. Knowing that some drivers one star non tippers a non tipper should see such a sign as an invitation to one star the driver.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Those daily, short trip - no tip riders, get a quick 1* from me!


Not me.
They get a text to Uber asking not to be matched to them again.
My rides are slowly getting longer, better.

I had a real nice gal. Worked as a waitress. Picked up almost every morning. Waited 4:35 for her to get in the car for a two minute $3 ride. Every morning. No tip.
Nice lady, but, hell, I am out here to make money - not friends.
Texted Uber "Please don't match up any more."
Now, I'm available for better rides.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Not me.
> They get a text to Uber asking not to be matched to them again.
> My rides are slowly getting longer, better.
> 
> ...


Yup, same here. Riders like that - take the friggen' bus!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

urplace ormine said:


> I've read similar threads on these questions but too many respond with how much you think passengers should tip,
> and ways to retaliate against passengers who don't tip.
> 
> I'd just like to know _approximately_ a percentage of passengers who do tip,
> ...


You should ask in YOUR market. From from what I've read on Uber people it varies greatly and where I am (Houston) hardly anybody tips. Ever. If I deliver pizza I get 95% tippping at an average of $5 or so. With Uber I get an average of maybe one in 15 tips and the average tip is about the same. Of course that comes out to not very much per trip.

The average in Houston might be a little higher for someone who takes every single trip theyre sent but I don't tend to take very many non-surge trips so that makes a difference. However the biggest tip I've had recently was on an $80 trip and it was a $10 tip so surge is not something that always impacts the tips. The funny thing is that passenger was from Austin not Houston. I get a lot more tips from people from out of town, especially San Francisco for some reason. Those are the Lyft passengers who almost always tip, whereas the Lyft passengers who are Houstonians hardly ever do.



UberBastid said:


> Not me.
> They get a text to Uber asking not to be matched to them again.
> My rides are slowly getting longer, better.
> 
> ...


 I would have given her a chance by asking her how her tips were and bringing up the non-tipping atmosphere with Uber and the fact that you only made three dollars for the trip. I would've said something along the lines of "Maybe I should be a waitress instead."

Then I would try one more trip and if she didn't tip then I would definitely cut her off.



rbort said:


> Last Saturday I did 20 rides, 5 of which were deliveries. I worked from 11:20am first ride, to 2:20am last delivery accepted ride which ended at 2:55am because of 15+ minutes wait at the pizza place with 6 other drivers trying to get food to hungry people. I didn't get home until 3:45am, I live about an hour away from the city. Long day, wish riders were more considerate.
> 
> None of the deliveries tipped. 2 rides tipped out of the 15 on their own, one for $3 on $15 their cost, (he was visiting from Chicago) and one for $5 on $18 their cost. A third ride tipped $10, but that's because she had too much stuff, and she said I'll tip you $10 if you take us.
> 
> ...


It's funny that your Texas drivers tip because here in Houston they don't tip worth a shit. Maybe people tip more when they're out of town? Because most of my tips are from people who aren't from Texas, or at least not from Houston anyway.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I would have given her a chance by asking her how her tips were and bringing up the non-tipping atmosphere with Uber and the fact that you only made three dollars for the trip. I would've said something along the lines of "Maybe I should be a waitress instead."
> 
> Then I would try one more trip and if she didn't tip then I would definitely cut her off.


Yea, I've done that kind of thing before -- several times in fact. I found that it never works out the way I want it to. People who are cheap, are cheap. They can't be taught manners. Mom never taught them, and I can't do it now, too late. 
What happens in most of those situations is that they just don't get it - no change in behavior. A few times, they get pissed off and start shit with Uber.
My rule is, with ANY relationship (boss, lover, wife, whoever) ... the best time for an ending is at the beginning. Very little invested. Just GTFO and have a nice life. Buh bye.


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

urplace ormine said:


> Should passengers "1" rate drivers who display a tip request sign?


If you see a tip sign at a sandwich shop, do you try to have the worker fired? A one star is a request to have the driver banned from the platform.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

forqalso said:


> If you see a tip sign at a sandwich shop, do you try to have the worker fired? A one star is a request to have the driver banned from the platform.


No, but I'm not an Uber pax.

Best tip sign I ever saw was in a sammich shop.
It said, "Just put the tip in - see how it feels."


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Not me.
> They get a text to Uber asking not to be matched to them again.
> My rides are slowly getting longer, better.
> 
> ...


Yeah those are the best, the servers we transport who do not tip! SMH


----------

